# even though it may be legal it doesnt look good



## caughtinarut (Jan 13, 2017)

http://www.news4jax.com/news/florida/flagler-county/video-of-dog-on-highway-prompts-investigation


----------



## mike bell (Jan 13, 2017)

I was gonna post this up for yall but it has taken off like a wild fire.....  Its on CNN now.  

http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/13/us/do...ler-trnd-irpt0723PMStoryVideo&linkId=33369314


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Waste of time news.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 13, 2017)

We always rode our pit just like that but I was young and liked the attention     My catch dog never started a fight but if a grumpy cur decided to start something he would finish it not a scene any bunny hugger would wanna see in a box goin down 95     Top of the box definetly a better option IMO


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Blackston said:


> We always rode our pit just like that but I was young and liked the attention     My catch dog never started a fight but if a grumpy cur decided to start something he would finish it not a scene any bunny hugger would wanna see in a box goin down 95     Top of the box definetly a better option IMO



I agree. It wasn't a lion or gorilla.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jan 14, 2017)

I ride my working border collie in the back of my truck on country roads. Taking them on top of a box down a major interstate at 70 mph is a bad idea. It just adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 14, 2017)

We rode our bulldog separate as well. But just in another box by himself. Although I wouldn't think anything of it if I saw it, I don't reckon it's a good idea. The rear end of that vehicle towing the dog trailer looks to be a Cadillac Escalade, or maybe a newer suburban. He can afford to build the bulldog his own box, and I bet he does now. But like blackston said. I think he was just after the "look at me" factor. And got some attention he wasn't looking for. But Speaking of running dogs, as I'm typing this , the boys across the river just cut a pack of beagles loose. If that ain't pretty music I don't know what is !!!! Shotgun's keeping perfect harmony with the well tuned hounds......Ahhhh....The sounds of a dying passion being forced away by hunters themselves.


----------



## bubbafowler (Jan 16, 2017)

I guess I just come from more rural areas? I see dogs all the time on tool boxes or flat beds with no tether. They stay just fine. Our beagles go in boxes but my old lab and old Rottweiler mix I had growing up always just ride in the back. Jumped in and stayed there.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jan 25, 2017)

The liberal media and tree hungers need to stick to their stupid Soros protests, that dog was fine.  It was a healthy dog, people need to mind their own business, ridiculous!  That's a common thing to see in the South.  I agree some of us need to draw less attention to ourselves, the tree hungers are waiting to see this type of stuff.  God bless.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jan 26, 2017)

I find it ironic that liberal news is coddling a dog that they would eagerly demonize had he had the misfortune of "attacking" someone.


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2017)

bulldawgborn said:


> I find it ironic that liberal news is coddling a dog that they would eagerly demonize had he had the misfortune of "attacking" someone.



yep...well stated


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 26, 2017)

I saw a guy's beagle standing on the top of his 85 pickup's cab one time in Hancock C.  lol


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2017)

AllAmerican said:


> The liberal media and tree hungers need to stick to their stupid Soros protests, that dog was fine.  It was a healthy dog, people need to mind their own business, ridiculous!  That's a common thing to see in the South.  I agree some of us need to draw less attention to ourselves, the tree hungers are waiting to see this type of stuff.  God bless.



I think that dog was loving life and getting excited about what the upcoming events would bring........we used to ride in the backs of trucks! Good times GON


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2017)

I see it every day, and have all my life. Half the 4wd trucks around here have a carpeted platform on the hood for bear hound strike dogs to ride on. Don't hurt the dog one bit, most of them like it. People are way too durn sensitive nowadays and always looking for something to be offended about, and like to stick their noises into things they know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## dtala (Feb 17, 2017)

#offendedlivesmatter...

folks need to learn to mind their own business


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 17, 2017)

What would have happened if you were in a wreck?????  
As if the dog's life was that of a child's...


I hate people sometimes. 

Carry on country dogs.  Ride where you like.


----------

